# iJoy CAPO Squonk Kit + Battery - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (20/11/17)

It has arrived 






https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-ijoy-capo-squonk-kit-battery

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (20/11/17)

You guys are on a roll, another nice compact squonk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/11/17)

When will you guys get the other colour options in?


----------

